# alumilite dyes



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

I was poking around on the alumilite website yesterday and noticed that they sell dyes above and beyond what @TurnTex has on his site. The florescent dyes caught my eye and I was wondering if anyone has ever used them with cactus juice at all? If so what type of results did you get?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I was poking around on the alumilite website yesterday and noticed that they sell dyes above and beyond what @TurnTex has on his site. The florescent dyes caught my eye and I was wondering if anyone has ever used them with cactus juice at all? If so what type of results did you get?



I haven't but plan to try with my next batches.


----------



## TurnTex (Apr 2, 2015)

Florescent dyes from Alumilite are actually pigments rather than dyes. The importance of this distinction is that they have a large particle size. These particles work fine in Alumilite when in suspension but the majority of them will be filtered out of the Juice by the wood and you will NOT get much if any in the wood..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 2, 2015)

TurnTex said:


> Florescent dyes from Alumilite are actually pigments rather than dyes. The importance of this distinction is that they have a large particle size. These particles work fine in Alumilite when in suspension but the majority of them will be filtered out of the Juice by the wood and you will NOT get much if any in the wood..




More used for casting then ?


----------



## TurnTex (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, they work great for casting...if you have a need for something florescent! Myself, in my castings, I try to get things to compliment the wood I am casting and have not found the florescent dyes to be of much use! I made a number of florescent green "Original Cactus Blank"™ pen blanks for a show a couple of years ago. Most commented that they were the ugliest Cactus Blanks I have ever done! :) They finally sold out by the end of the show but it took two days to sell 10 blanks!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sleevecc (Apr 4, 2015)

Curtis is 100% correct have tried them and do not work.


----------

